# electric clock wont keep time



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i own an old electric ship clock like the one here http://p2.la-img.com/289/40230/17267652_1_l.jpg whenever i set the time on this clock it will keep time for a random undetermined amount of time then the clock stops for a while before it starts again. i dont watch the clock but ive found it to be hours behind and still ticking ive seen it stopped completely only to start again when i would move it. at first it was only happening once a month or so and i would just reset the time but now its like it wont hold the time for longer than a day or 2 before it stops turning. is there anything i can do to repair this clock?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a stab in the dark since clocks are not my thing but it is possible the little motor is going.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If it's a mechanical (wind-up) clock, it's possibly 'dry' in the mechanism - You'll need a very thin oil (no thicker than sewing-machine oil), a small shallow tray to hold some oil and a very thin stiff rod, ideally tapering to a point.

You'll need to remove the mechanism from it's housing, so you can see the 2 metal plates (front and back) that holds all the spindles. Then using the tapered rod (a matchstick shaved to a point works well :wink place a tiny drip of oil on each of the minute holes where the cog-spindles show. Do this on both sides of the mechanism.

If you can let the clock unwind fully, you can also smear some oil on the mainspring, using the matchstick. Don't worry about covering every bit of the spring, it will spread as the spring winds and unwinds.

Do *NOT* use WD40 though, it attracts dust and dries out, leaving the dust glued to where it shouldn't be. Once oiled, reassembled and working, there should be a sliding adjuster on the back of the clock, to regulate the time accurately (in theory it shouldn't need adjusting), it'll take a week or two by trial-&-error.


Here's a video, giving an approximate idea of what to do.......

The Clock Specialist: Oiling your clock - YouTube


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Read the problem. Was ready to post a disassemble and lube suggestion. Then I saw WereBo did a much more thorough job. Have at it.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

WereBo said:


> If it's a mechanical (wind-up) clock, it's possibly 'dry' in the mechanism - You'll need a very thin oil (no thicker than sewing-machine oil), a small shallow tray to hold some oil and a very thin stiff rod, ideally tapering to a point.
> 
> You'll need to remove the mechanism from it's housing, so you can see the 2 metal plates (front and back) that holds all the spindles. Then using the tapered rod (a matchstick shaved to a point works well :wink place a tiny drip of oil on each of the minute holes where the cog-spindles show. Do this on both sides of the mechanism.
> 
> ...




it is fully electric as far as i know i have never wound it up i just plug it in and set the time. will this work if its not mechanical? here is another picture of the back of the clock showing model number as well i dont think its mechanical.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Electric clock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Depends on the type of clock it is. Make sure the conductors are intact in the supply cord and the prongs on the plug end are in good shape. Make sure the outlets the cord is plugged into are in good shape. I have a few outlets that need to be replaced due to not being tight enough (from age and use) and the slightest movement of the cord that's plugged into it will cause loss of connection.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

the plug it was plugged into is practically brand new the clock was plugged into it when i installed it and it has been that way since. this is what is inside on the back of the clock.





i suppose if i cant get it working i could always install one of those battery powered clocks ont he back of the dial and wire a battery box onto it so i dont have to unbolt the back to replace battery's just leave the cord there for the lights.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

so i just plugged it in and watched the back of it the wheel started spinning then slowed way down i think the electric motor is going out i dropped some oil into the motor and it started spinning again so im going to put it back together for now.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That might work......maybe blow some of the dust out before reassembly.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahhh, it's very similar to my electric-clock, if you can get access to the cog-spindles, the oiling trick will help it run smooth.


My clock, given to my parents as a wedding-present in 1935. Made of 'Bakelite', it still keeps perfect time (+/- few seconds/year)


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

so far so good the time has stayed set since the oiling.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Would graphite work?? I'm getting ready to try some on one of my cooling fans that likes to growl on chilly mornings. I use graphite on locks......it's a dry product that will not attract dirt and gum up.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It might be a bit risky on a mains-powered electric motor, being pure carbon. I suspect it might also cause extra wear on the spindles, as it consists of tiny particles :ermm:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A complete cleanup would be required. Oil and graphite lubricant don't mix well.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll have to check into which type is used for locks.......could be ultra pure (no grit). I've got little to lose with my fan motor and will try a very small amount on the bearing......want to keep it away from the actual motor. Makes a good conductor and is used for the brushes in electric motors with minimal wear on the commutator.


----------

